# Who is the best....



## sterlingworth (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought I might look at some old threads and try to learn something. Who is the best turkey hunter on this forum?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 21, 2010)

TBGator for sho


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 21, 2010)

Take Em Matt 2 if you hunt Cedar Creek


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 21, 2010)

Trizey said:


> TBGator for sho



I looked. He does seem to know a lot. Unfortunately I see he has withdrawn his membership. You seem to be a friend of his maybe you have a contact number. Did you hunt with him much? Did he teach you how to kill turkeys?


----------



## bangbird (Jan 21, 2010)

There are no 'best'


----------



## Trizey (Jan 21, 2010)

Well....we did hunt the Creek Monster together.  Never could catch that cagey critter either.

I guess you could say he was my mentor.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Jan 21, 2010)

I am a legend in my own mind.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 21, 2010)

Y'all need to quit pulling his leg


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 21, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> Take Em Matt 2 if you hunt Cedar Creek



I dont hunt cedar creek. But I see he has left also. Why is it all the good hunters are not here anymore? Am I missing something here?


----------



## striper commander (Jan 21, 2010)

It seems to start every year about this time.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 21, 2010)

If you want someone that's still here Turkey Comander thinks he's the best...


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 21, 2010)

300mag said:


> It seems to start every year about this time.



Yes it does.


----------



## win280 (Jan 21, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> If you want someone that's still here Turkey Comander thinks he's the best...


----------



## silvestris (Jan 21, 2010)

The Turkey Commander may very well be the best on this site.  At the very least, he is extremely accomplished.  I have certainly enjoyed my telephone conversations with him and have found him quite knowledgeable.  All in all, it is a nebulous question with no provable true answer.


----------



## TK1 (Jan 21, 2010)

silvestris said:


> The Turkey Commander may very well be the best on this site.  At the very least, he is extremely accomplished.  I have certainly enjoyed my telephone conversations with him and have found him quite knowledgeable.  All in all, it is a nebulous question with no provable true answer.



Quite true...Ive seen his kills..and know the numbers per year..and the ironic thing is...he kills them using my calls...as well as his own.....


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> But I see he has left also. Why is it all the good hunters are not here anymore? Am I missing something here?





I don't know why......   There was guy on here that went by the name Jcarter, he was one of the best too ...................


----------



## striper commander (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't forget about Joejack.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 21, 2010)

DOCO hunter. Can't forget that dude.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 21, 2010)

Huntinfool...don't forget that....oh wait....nevermind.  Y'all continue.


----------



## ssm (Jan 21, 2010)

Doco X 2


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 21, 2010)

Gadget said:


> I don't know why......   There was guy on here that went by the name Jcarter, he was one of the best too ...................



Congratulations Rick, you've earned the dubious distinction of being awarded DaddyPaul's "Funniest Post of the Day" award!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't forget gobblesilencer too....


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 21, 2010)

*hmmmmm*


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 21, 2010)

Trizey said:


> TBGator for sho



eYe hear tell he can load the wagOn.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 21, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> Take Em Matt 2 if you hunt Cedar Creek



His famous cedar creek setup.. B-Mobile with a gobble tube on the edge of a feild..I still laugh when I think about it.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 21, 2010)

Trizey said:


> TBGator for sho



We caught him baiting turkeys with crickets on the Sunnyside.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 21, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> We caught him baiting turkeys with crickets on the Sunnyside.



aren't crickets the perferred food source during the spring?  at least that's what he always said when we hunted.


----------



## Cane_Cutter (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought fresh vegetation was the preferred food source? Sounds like this guy was full of it!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2010)

TK1 said:


> Quite true...Ive seen his kills..and know the numbers per year..and the ironic thing is...he kills them using my calls...as well as his own.....



just wondering, why would that be ironic ?


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2010)

Trizey said:


> aren't crickets the perferred food source during the spring?  at least that's what he always said when we hunted.



don't forget you have to rip their legs of first so they won't hop away.


----------



## BPR (Jan 21, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> gonna make him make a cameo appearance pretty soon im sure.



He might already be here.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 21, 2010)

From what I've saw he deserves to be here.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 21, 2010)

BPR said:


> He might already be here.




I think he may be...like a diamond in the rough.  or maybe silver.


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> I think he may be...like a diamond in the rough.  or maybe silver.



are you talking about 92.5% silver?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 21, 2010)

sman said:


> are you talking about 92.5% silver?



You're on the right track, just headed the wrong direction..................or in the wrong car.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 22, 2010)

On a more serious note.....there are a number of folks here I'd be glad to jelly a head or two with. Gadget, Hawglips, Turkey Maniac, and Bobby are a few off the top of my head that seem to mash heads on a consistent basis! Ole Tenptr don't say much about it but he's as knowledgable and as seasoned a killer as any of em. The dude just flat gets it done!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sadler McGraw? just a thought


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 22, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Ole Tenptr don't say much about it but he's as knowledgable and as seasoned a killer as any of em. The dude just flat gets it done!!!!



I agree on those others too buddy.


But you nailed this one.  He finally got turned loose on his own in Nebraska last spring for a full day....

...at the end of the day, he showed up slap worn out having walked, crawled, rolled....whatever it took...and he had a turkey slung over each shoulder.

And that was some TOUGH terrain.  Dude loves to chase a turkey like few others.  and you're right.  He doesn't talk much about it.  He just goes and kills them.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 22, 2010)

sman said:


> are you talking about 92.5% silver?



whats it worth to ya?


----------



## Bruz (Jan 22, 2010)

I know this thread has turned but the best I've heard call in the woods was Dawn2Dusk.....No joke.

The one I've hunted around and seen produce the birds consistently is Gadget.

I can't kill a Turkey to save my life.

Bruz


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 22, 2010)

Ole MKW ain't too bad either.  He tends to have his hands in the deaths of a bunch of turkeys each year


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 22, 2010)

Another one that deserves recognition (although you'll never hear any of these guys want recognition cause they're TRUE turkey hunters....in fact, a couple of em might even blush) is Nitro. It doesn't take a lot of reading his posts to know he could kill a longbeard in a desert usin a blade of grass as a call!


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas. I may just shoot out some pm's to the ones that are still here. RIP's to the ones who have gone.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 22, 2010)

Ol Brandon (Arrow3) is a purty durn good turkey killer. I noticed he hasnt been mentioned. Gobblindawg is another one. Another good turkey  hunter is Jody Hawk, I hunted with him a couple of years ago. And Nitro, Gadget,Id put them up against anybody..the list could go on.


----------



## boparks (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't even want to venture to say who's best and reluctant to mention any because I don't want to offend anyone. 

I will say there are alot of great sportsman and turkey slayers here, some I'm more familar with than others.

In no particular order Nitro, Gadget, Shortstop, Hawglips,Public Land Prowler, Turkey Maniac, Gobble157, Jody Hawk, get the list started, but there's many many more. You've also got a world class caller and hunter in Sadler McGraw

Look at all the folks that limited out in the Turkey Challenge.

The great thing about this place is that most all of these guys are pretty humble, respectful, and positive and are good contributors here.


A killing machine is a killing machine and there's enough here to put together a Special Forces Turkey Assault squad of 30 or more that could hold their own with any group in the country

On any given day anyone of 50 people could take home the prize and there'd be a different winner every day


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 22, 2010)

boparks said:


> I wouldn't even want to venture to say who's best and reluctant to mention any because I don't want to offend anyone.
> 
> I will say there are alot of great sportsman and turkey slayers here, some I'm more familar with than others.
> 
> ...



Well said Bobby. I added some red for good measure


----------



## boparks (Jan 22, 2010)

Mighty nice of you TM but I'd be bringing up the far rear with this group and most of the others here....


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jan 22, 2010)

boparks said:


> Mighty nice of you TM but I'd be bringing up the far rear with this group and most of the others here....



...bull.     ....so humble!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2010)

I`d be proud to hunt with any of you boys.


----------



## sman (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d be proud to hunt with any of you boys.



X 2

I've been on here long enough to know we have some good ones on here.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 22, 2010)

All the great ones have a couple things in common. Any turkey hunter worth his salt is as humble a person as they come. The reason for this is because there are those days when every turkey hunter gets a bigger than avg piece of humble pie by a wiley old eastern! Just when you think you're good, he'll put a hurtin on you so bad you can't stand it. I couldn't agree more with Arrow3, and Gobble&Strut as well as Jody. Those guys just keep it going and they do it on public ground many days/year.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 22, 2010)

I've taken a stroll in the turkey woods with a past Grand National Champ, a World Champ, some TV personalities and some pretty high ranking callmakers.

I'll put gblrklr up against any of them day in and day out for killing turkeys.  The boy just flat gets it done each and every year.  As someone else already stated though, he is humble and rarely posts a kill on the web.


----------



## boparks (Jan 22, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> I've taken a stroll in the turkey woods with a past Grand National Champ, a World Champ, some TV personalities and some pretty high ranking callmakers.
> 
> I'll put gblrklr up against any of them day in and day out for killing turkeys.  The boy just flat gets it done each and every year.  As someone else already stated though, he is humble and rarely posts a kill on the web.



I can believe it now that you bring him up. I've seen and read his post and you can just tell. His alvatar was the one that was of him and his son?

And how did you come about running in the circles with the boys that sound better than turkeys?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 22, 2010)

boparks said:


> I can believe it now that you bring him up. I've seen and read his post and you can just tell. His alvatar was the one that was of him and his son?
> 
> And how did you come about running in the circles with the boys that sound better than turkeys?



Yep, that's the guy.  He and his son TKM doubled like 3 or 4 years in a row.  He's just a killer, plain and simple.  Heck his eldest son (14 I think) has whacked about 20 already!

Living in "Osceola" country I guess?  I did a little guiding in the past with a couple different guys that were selling hunts and met a couple of them that way.  I was also on a couple different pro staffs and that led to this and that.

I'm just a wannabe though, I luck up and whack a two year old every once in a while and tagalong with gblrklr and TKM when they'll have me.


----------



## boparks (Jan 22, 2010)

DaddyPaul said:


> .
> 
> I'm just a wannabe though, I luck up and whack a two year old every once in a while and tagalong with gblrklr and TKM when they'll have me.




Yep...and we're supposed to believe that?


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 22, 2010)

There is a lot to be said for the hunter that lives in Turkey country. Its hard to kill birds when youre not in an area that has em. I'm quite sure Lee nad Tiffany wouldnt kill the bucks they kill if they lived in Georgia. Point being, if you can hunt everyday you will become a more profound woodsman and turkey hunter. I relish the thought of retirement and being able to hunt each and every spring morning without an hour and a half drive. I'm in my middle 40's now and have managed to take better than 50 ol longbeards. I can only imagine how much more "honed" I'd be if I live amongst em! I consider myself an above average killer and I've hunted with world class callers including Preston Pittman and past state champion Steve Burnett. BUT... like Booner killa said above, humbleness is a sign of a seasoned hunter that has had more than his share of humble pie shoved down his throat by a wiley ol bird that he "already had in the truck"!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 22, 2010)

Shawn,
Very valid point, I live literally 2 minutes from my turkey woods and have been blessed with a job that allows me to hunt almost every morning.  Last couple of years not so much, but before I had it made.

Only problem with that is Florida has a two bird limit, sometimes it doesn't take long, then what do you do, go to work on time?  Yuck!


----------



## Hobie (Jan 22, 2010)

MKW,Turkeycomander and Ronnie Cauldell(he goes by a few different alias's on forums Six,Oldsixbeard or guesswho not sure what he goes by on here) are all turkey kiling machines


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yall don't let DaddyPaul pull your leg...He's a pure killer...


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 23, 2010)

I heard that.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 23, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Yall don't let DaddyPaul pull your leg...He's a pure killer...



I forgot to mention Paul, I knew Id leave somebody out. Could be cause hes way off down there in Fla. !!! Brandon...what you  doin up and postin at 2 AM !!!


----------



## blindhog (Jan 23, 2010)

I think a lot of it will depend on where you hunt and how much time you can hunt.
I also think some guys are natural woodsmen, and some ain't.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 23, 2010)

blindhog said:


> I think a lot of it will depend on where you hunt and how much time you can hunt.
> I also think some guys are natural woodsmen, and some ain't.



No doubt about it in my opinion, the more time you can spend in the woods, the better your chances of being there on the "right" day.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know any of the hunters on this forum personally so I can't speak specifically about the guys here but the best turkey hunters I've known, including the one that started me on this journey, seem to be the ones that care the least about actually killing one. Don't get me wrong they all like to smell powder burning but being in the woods on the hunt, hearing that first gobble at daylight or the spitting and drumming from a silent bird coming in just over the ridge or the one they chased all season and never got, those kind of things are what keep the fires burning in those guys. In some cases for 40+ years now. Some of them are competition quality callers and some sound as bad as I do but they all have one thing in common and that is a bond with the outdoors and the hunt. That gives them a peace of mind when they are in the woods. Kind of like they put out good vibes or good carma when they are out there, no pressure to kill, no worries, they just enjoy the day!


----------



## blindhog (Jan 23, 2010)

I am one who enjoys the solitude of the game when hunting alone.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 23, 2010)

When a turkey hunter tells me it's not about killing a turkey I just chuckle...

A quote from Ortega Gassett in his book "Meditations on Hunting" describes it best.....it goes something like this.

"One does not hunt in order to kill; on the contrary, one kills in order to have hunted". 

Personally I like to let the air of them.


----------



## dwills (Jan 23, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> When a turkey hunter tells me it's not about killing a turkey I just chuckle...
> 
> A quote from Ortega Gassett in his book "Meditations on Hunting" describes it best.....it goes something like this.
> 
> ...



I may be reading it wrong, but that statement insinuates that you have only achieved the "hunting" status every time you kill a turkey. So what exactly am I doing the other 99% of the time I'm in the woods?


----------



## blindhog (Jan 23, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> When a turkey hunter tells me it's not about killing a turkey I just chuckle...
> 
> A quote from Ortega Gassett in his book "Meditations on Hunting" describes it best.....it goes something like this.
> 
> ...



I agree in that I won't pass up a shot to kill one, that's why I carry a gun.
But I disagree that you can't enjoy this sport if you get whupped by Mr Tom, and go home without a kill.


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 23, 2010)

dwills said:


> I may be reading it wrong, but that statement insinuates that you have only achieved the "hunting" status every time you kill a turkey. So what exactly am I doing the other 99% of the time I'm in the woods?



I'm not sure what your doing?? But if your only killing turkeys 1% of the time your hunting, your doing something wrong!


----------



## silvestris (Jan 23, 2010)

Myself, I leave the house every morning with the intention of killing a turkey and I keep that mindset right up to the moment of truth.  At that time, for some unknown reason, I frequently have choosen not to shoot and I feel just as good following whichever decision I make at that moment.

I don't criticize anyone who takes a different tact.  I do criticize those who use what I consider unfair tactics to take their turkey.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the ability to make that decision justifies the decision....

I've let a few walk before bag limits were liberalized in Tennessee and I started hunting other states.

dwills I guess you're just doing what the rest of us are doing trying to let the air out of one.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 23, 2010)

I can say without reservation that everytime I lace up my boots I have BAD intentions.  Bad in the sense that I intend to put the "what's happening" on a turkeybird if I get a chance.  If I don't kill one I don't get mad, unless of course it was something I did that screwed it up, then I really beat myself up about it.  The wife and kids don't like when I mess up on a bird, says it makes me grumpy.

I love hunting them and enjoy a good chess game with a bird that may span a few days, but in the end every time I sit down I intend to whack one!


----------



## dwills (Jan 23, 2010)

Turkey Comander said:


> I think the ability to make that decision justifies the decision....
> 
> I've let a few walk before bag limits were liberalized in Tennessee and I started hunting other states.
> 
> dwills I guess you're just doing what the rest of us are doing trying to let the air out of one.



I'll agree with ya there TC. When I wake up to go hunting, my sole intention is to bust a knoggin. And if I don't do that, I am usually a little disappointed. That's not to say that I don't enjoy the hunt just as much as everyone else. I just like busting gobbler heads and carrying them over my shoulder.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 23, 2010)

I never thought too much about the percentages of killing vs time hunted but if you figger it only takes about a second or so to kill a turkey with a gun, a little longer with a bow maybe, my percentages of killing vs hunting time is a lot lower than 1%. I probably spend 50 to 75 hours of real hunting time in the woods each year so if I get my limit I've only spent 3 seconds actually killing a bird. So yes, I can say it ain't about the killing for me. 

Now having said that I sure hope I get my 3 seconds in this year!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2010)

The best turkey is probably some older gentleman none of us know. He isn`t on the internet, doesn`t care about talkin` to others about huntin` turkeys, keeps most everything to himself, and could care less what folks think of his huntin` abilities. He doesn`t think about how good he is either. He just likes to hunt and kill turkeys, and he does so, very well. 

When I as a child, I was lucky enough to know a couple of gentlemen of this caliber.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The best turkey is probably some older gentleman none of us know. He isn`t on the internet, doesn`t care about talkin` to others about huntin` turkeys, keeps most everything to himself, and could care less what folks think of his huntin` abilities. He doesn`t think about how good he is either. He just likes to hunt and kill turkeys, and he does so, very well.
> 
> When I as a child, I was lucky enough to know a couple of gentlemen of this caliber.



I think ya nailed it right there Nick.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Roscoe reams is the king*

I had the pleasure of knowin Roscoe Reams. He was the man !!!!!!! He taught me to be patient. I was a run and gun fool until I learned to be patient and started killen em regular like. 

For those who don't know who Roscoe was, he was into killin turkeys before killin turkeys was cool


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The best turkey is probably some older gentleman none of us know. He isn`t on the internet, doesn`t care about talkin` to others about huntin` turkeys, keeps most everything to himself, and could care less what folks think of his huntin` abilities. He doesn`t think about how good he is either. He just likes to hunt and kill turkeys, and he does so, very well.
> 
> When I as a child, I was lucky enough to know a couple of gentlemen of this caliber.



i know one like this now and he live's in canton...when you ask him how many he has killed he will tell you to count the limit for the last 47 years...he kill's 3 every year and he also makes the best call's you can put in your hands...his name is Lonnie Mybry


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 23, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> I thought I might look at some old threads and try to learn something. Who is the best turkey hunter on this forum?







I hope this so called best turkey hunter has killed at least one of his one hundred gobblers off public land


----------



## Nitro (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The best turkey is probably some older gentleman none of us know. He isn`t on the internet, doesn`t care about talkin` to others about huntin` turkeys, keeps most everything to himself, and could care less what folks think of his huntin` abilities. He doesn`t think about how good he is either. He just likes to hunt and kill turkeys, and he does so, very well.
> 
> When I as a child, I was lucky enough to know a couple of gentlemen of this caliber.



So, you have met Arthur Truelove??


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The best turkey is probably some older gentleman none of us know. He isn`t on the internet, doesn`t care about talkin` to others about huntin` turkeys, keeps most everything to himself, and could care less what folks think of his huntin` abilities. He doesn`t think about how good he is either. He just likes to hunt and kill turkeys, and he does so, very well.
> 
> When I as a child, I was lucky enough to know a couple of gentlemen of this caliber.



Herb McClure comes to mind as well.  I am not sure if he is on here, but this guy has been flat out doing it for 50plus years.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know about the best, but the worst is probably me!

"The best lack all conviction and the worst are filled with passion and intensity." I heard that's a yates quote, but I am not sure.

I hope to get one this year, it will only be my 3rd season. So for now I read and watch and hope I can get done this year.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The best turkey is probably some older gentleman none of us know. He isn`t on the internet, doesn`t care about talkin` to others about huntin` turkeys, keeps most everything to himself, and could care less what folks think of his huntin` abilities. He doesn`t think about how good he is either. He just likes to hunt and kill turkeys, and he does so, very well.
> 
> When I as a child, I was lucky enough to know a couple of gentlemen of this caliber.



Amen to Roscoe Reams. My mentor is a man named Preston Mulkey. He fits your description perfectly. Probably not on the net but a man of 60+ years of exp in the ga woods. Killed his first deer in the late 40's, not sure about the first turkey but it was prolly before I knew what a turkey was, and was filling up the boat with bass before Ray Scott wet a line. Anyway, he won't show up in any newspaper, tv show or internet blog but "sportsman" is an understatement for what he is!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2010)

The two that I knew were Albert Pickle  and C. I. Kirby. Both are gone now. Mr. Kirby was instrumental in my upbringin` and thought process. He was my maternal Grandfather.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 23, 2010)

I never knew any "old school" turkey hunters when I was learning...My dad got me started and he killed a few birds...I developed my own style over the years....I don't beat around the bush about my turkey hunting though...When Im standing there waiting for it to break light in the spring time, im straight up focused on busting one's head wide open....


----------



## clent586 (Jan 24, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I never knew any "old school" turkey hunters when I was learning...My dad got me started and he killed a few birds...I developed my own style over the years....I don't beat around the bush about my turkey hunting though...When Im standing there waiting for it to break light in the spring time, im straight up focused on busting one's head wide open....



I am kinda like you. I did not know anyone when I started other than the voice of Ben Rogers Lee on a cassette tape. It came with a camo jones cap, Olt Owl Hooter and a Lynch World Champion caller from Nitelite mail order catalog. I managed to scrap enough money together to buy some of the state of the art Jim Crumbley Trebark attire as well! My dad did not hunt and I knew no one who did turkey hunt. I have been fortunate as well over the years to meet some great hunters and take a little from each. I was over at a certain someones house the other night whos name I will not mention ......as I am sure it would embarass him. He was showing and running some sure enough fine callers and it got me fired up to say the least. It sure took my mind of waterfowling for a day or two and got my fire lit for the spring. Good luck to you all this spring while your bustin' them noggins!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 11, 2018)

it that time of year


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 11, 2018)

Lot of banned folks in this thread.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 11, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> Lot of banned folks in this thread.




I was just about to say the same thing!   

Wonder if this is the most "banned" thread on GON


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 11, 2018)

I noticed how many of those guys were banned. I got to thinking what was the story behind some of the ones that used to post all the time. I've been on here probably 10 years but don't post too often.  It don't take long to figure why some get banned.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 15, 2018)

I asked Mr. Herb McClure who the best gobbler hunter he ever met. He said a retired warden who lives Fannin Co. I'm proud to call both these men friends.


----------

